# Help! Need to Remove SMS Signature message.



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Good morning

I'm with Rogers, currently I have an iPhone 5. Everytime I send out an SMS text, the receiver receives my message, followed by "Sent from my iPhone 4" does anyone know how to turn this off? I used to have an iPhone 4 and 4S previously, but not sure why it's still showing up. There used to be an SMS Signature section in settings that would allow you to change it, very simialr to how you can for your email, example > Settings>Mail, Contacts, Calendars>Signature. 

Any help or ideas would be appreciated. I'm thinking this may have to be corrected on Rogers end.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

DA187Suspect said:


> Good morning
> 
> I'm with Rogers, currently I have an iPhone 5. Everytime I send out an SMS text, the receiver receives my message, followed by "Sent from my iPhone 4" does anyone know how to turn this off? I used to have an iPhone 4 and 4S previously, but not sure why it's still showing up. There used to be an SMS Signature section in settings that would allow you to change it, very simialr to how you can for your email, example > Settings>Mail, Contacts, Calendars>Signature.
> 
> Any help or ideas would be appreciated. I'm thinking this may have to be corrected on Rogers end.


Are you sure this is on every text message? Texting never adds a signature but it does look like your Mail signature in which the described text above is the iOS default for the iPhone. This can easily be changed by going to your Settings, Mail, Signature and either change the message or remove for none.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

simon said:


> Are you sure this is on every text message? Texting never adds a signature but it does look like your Mail signature in which the described text above is the iOS default for the iPhone. This can easily be changed by going to your Settings, Mail, Signature and either change the message or remove for none.


100 % sure it's via sms text. I've had all my previous devices jailborken, but not sure if that would be an issue. Maybe it has something to do with my sim card from previous devices? Although, my current sim (nano) is obviously smaller and different than when I had my iPhone 4.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

DA187Suspect said:


> 100 % sure it's via sms text. I've had all my previous devices jailborken, but not sure if that would be an issue. Maybe it has something to do with my sim card from previous devices? Although, my current sim (nano) is obviously smaller and different than when I had my iPhone 4.


Sounds to me like its something to do with your jailbroken os. The sim card should really not be effecting anything like that. 

A quick google search found this article on how to enable signatures in sms messages, I would imagine you can follow it to do the opposite

How to Put a Signature on an iPhone's SMS Message | Chron.com


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Simon is right. Apple doesn't add signatures to texts at all.

However, a quick google search found this:
"it's a feature of Rogers... I don't think that the SMS signature is on your iPhone...
so install "Rogers My account" app on your iPhone, open services, extreme messaging..
you can also change your sms signature on rogers.mobi/myaccount"

A7


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

wonderings said:


> Sounds to me like its something to do with your jailbroken os. The sim card should really not be effecting anything like that.
> 
> A quick google search found this article on how to enable signatures in sms messages, I would imagine you can follow it to do the opposite
> 
> How to Put a Signature on an iPhone's SMS Message | Chron.com


Thank you!!!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

a7mc said:


> Simon is right. Apple doesn't add signatures to texts at all.
> 
> However, a quick google search found this:
> "it's a feature of Rogers... I don't think that the SMS signature is on your iPhone...
> ...


If I could give you a hug I would. Figures it had something to do with frikin Rogers. I don't even remember setting that up years ago. Much appreciated for the help. Have a great weekend. :clap:


----------



## Nazowlia (Nov 1, 2013)

*Imessage signature*

Hi Guys,
I don't know how to thank you. I have been trying to get ride of the signature from my text and nobody knew how to do it. I even went to Rogers store and they didn't know. I will hug and kiss you from here..

Naz


----------

